
Show HN: DeepQuiz – generate quiz questions from arbitrary text - forrestbrazeal
http://deepquiz.com.s3-website-us-east-1.amazonaws.com/
======
forrestbrazeal
Hi,

Here is an extremely early stage project that a friend and I have been working
on this summer. DeepQuiz generates quiz questions from user-submitted text.
Currently we're using a combination of statistical analysis and heuristic
rules to do this - no machine learning. The main point in its favor right now
is that it's free to use and pretty fast.

We would really appreciate your feedback, as well as ideas for how it could be
better, and types of generated questions you would like to see. The system
does best with English text.

